# Can we display a third amenity?



## RAQ (Apr 4, 2018)

_*POKE ---> POKE ---> Developers...*_

Hiya!

Any chance we can get an expansion on our camp site to display a third... maybe even a fourth amenity?  

Plenty of room to the right side... maybe you guys can chop some trees down?

You guys have given us plenty of amenities to choose from... yet a little sad we can only display 2 at a time (1 if the other lot is currently being built / refurbished)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 7, 2018)

Right? There are so many cool amenities and I am sure a third one could fit in the middle if the other two were moved out a bit.


----------



## J087 (Apr 7, 2018)

Pretty certain The Bell Tree platform doesn't own the rights to Pocket Camp.
Better contact Nintendo.


----------



## RAQ (Apr 8, 2018)

J087 said:


> Pretty certain The Bell Tree platform doesn't own the rights to Pocket Camp.
> Better contact Nintendo.



There was an easy way to contact / suggest within the game... that option is no longer available.

Was it just there for the first couple of months after launch just to see what people "liked" or "disliked" ???

Or did they just disable that option for me because I was sending them a lot of suggestions


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 8, 2018)

you’re kinda acting like the forums own pocket camp? lol

the staff aren’t the “developers” so just contact nintendo. they should have customer service.


----------



## RAQ (Apr 8, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> you’re kinda acting like the forums own pocket camp? lol
> 
> the staff aren’t the “developers” so just contact nintendo. they should have customer service.



Honest mistake... some forums have a system where player suggestions are sent directly to developers or the developers themselves kept track and are members of the forum

Apparently, this isn't the case here.  Sorry for the inconvenience people


----------

